

Netflix And AT&T Sign Peering Agreement - 67726e
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/29/netflix-and-att-sign-peering-agreement/#

======
higherpurpose
> Netflix provided TechCrunch with a brief statement on the deal, indicating
> that the agreement was reached in May

Are you kidding me? This was right around the time Netflix was saying how pro-
net neutrality they are, while signing deals with the carriers behind our
backs.

I said before I won't support Netflix again, after they pushed DRM on the web,
but I fell for it with the net neutrality thing. Never again, Netflix. Never
again.

